# Still smiling



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Packers won.... 

Barely

But Bear's are a good defensive team. 

My prediction now is that Packers will be the last undefeated team at 8-0. Will finish 13-3 and lose to the Rams in the divisional rounds. Rams will lose to the Saints in the NFC championship game. 

Saints to win time SB. 

@Nevada can you put a bet at the casino in for me please?


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Packers won....
> 
> Barely
> 
> ...


At Chicago is a significant win, it was the GB defense that surprised me. I think they said the Pack has 5 out of their next 6 games at home. Well, we are in it now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

miggyb said:


> At Chicago is a significant win, it was the GB defense that surprised me. I think they said the Pack has 5 out of their next 6 games at home. Well, we are in it now.


Yes Chicago looked really good too on defense. Sacked Rodgers 5 times. They did the same last year on game 1 but hurt him for the season. 

I was surprised at the Packers D also. That's why the bold 8-0 prediction.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Yes Chicago looked really good too on defense. Sacked Rodgers 5 times. They did the same last year on game 1 but hurt him for the season.
> 
> I was surprised at the Packers D also. That's why the bold 8-0 prediction.


Bold, indeed.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Packers won....
> 
> Barely
> 
> ...


Pretty sure bets have to be placed before the game. I could be wrong, not a gambler.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Pretty sure bets have to be placed before the game. I could be wrong, notBoe a gambler.


I'm betting on the Super Bowl now though. WAY before it has been played. 

Better odds. 

I started in 2011 when a friend who bets on everything and has a bookie on speed dial asked me who would win the SB. I told him either Packers or Steelers. I would put 50 on one and he would put 50 on the other. That year both the Steelers and Packers went. No brainer. We both won. We split the money regardless. Now he asks me every year who will go. 

We are in the plus column so far. 

We will see this year I guess. Never made it public before. Not a gambler myself either but sometimes years of experience comes into play. You can never figure out injuries or heart though and that is the rub. Only bet on this once a year and only 50 dollars.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm smiling too. Buffalove! How many points in the 4th quarter? Mr. Pixie had given up hope and went out to brush hog. Not me.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Can we not talk about the Falcons please...that was embarrassing


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya Detroit didn't win either. Of course they didn't really loose either. But they are supposed to be so great this year but the defence could only last a half.

Go Pack.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya Detroit didn't win either. Of course they didn't really loose either. But they are supposed to be so great this year but the defence could only last a half.
> 
> Go Pack.
> 
> Al


Lions won today though. This is week 2 and they still have not lost....That is saying something at least.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Was a rough game for the Pack but they pulled it off with good D. @Irish Pixie eyes are smiling I am sure over the Bills too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Buffalo just won game number two! IN A ROW!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lions fans celabrate, you will not do it to many times this year I am afraid as usual.

 Al


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Buffalo just won game number two! IN A ROW!


Thank you for not rubbing it in. Sad to say I wouldn't have been so generous. My wife called me a sore loser and a worse winner.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

And....the Saints just got hosed again


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

miggyb said:


> And....the Saints just got hosed again


Yeah they did. Lost Brees too.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey how bout those Chiefs? Set a record today, 4 td passes in one quarter. Never been done by a Chief before, hasn't been done in NFL for over 40 years.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MO_cows said:


> Hey how bout those Chiefs? Set a record today, 4 td passes in one quarter. Never been done by a Chief before, hasn't been done in NFL for over 40 years.


I really like that guy. His old high school and my old high school play ball in the same district. Before he came that school he was in was a big nothing. Not so much after him though.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Good luck to all, today. Unless,.. your playing the Giants


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

miggyb said:


> Good luck to all, today. Unless,.. your playing the Giants


I hope your Giants win today, my Bills as well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Packers win, Buffalo win, Cheifs win, Indy win, and Lions win by the skins of their teeth, Minnesota win, New England SIC win, Cowboys SIC win,

Alanta, Looks sorry.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mr. Pixie and I were having dinner (he cooked the entire meal) and cocktails last night when we started discussing the outcome of Sundays's Buffalo - Patriots game. I pointedly asked who he thought would win, and he said the Patriots!! The nerve of the man! I kicked him out of the Bill's Mafia. He quickly apologized, but what was said cannot be forgotten. I see him in a new light now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey I wouyld have said the same thing. Don't know what majic they have but it is some strong vodo stuff againest other teams.

Green bay lost to Philly Thrusday so we are trying to keep from drowning our sorrow.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Hey I wouyld have said the same thing. Don't know what majic they have but it is some strong vodo stuff againest other teams.
> 
> Green bay lost to Philly Thrusday so we are trying to keep from drowning our sorrow.
> 
> Al


He isn't supposed to _say_ it, Al. He can _think_ it tho.  

Sorry about the loss.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Hey I wouyld have said the same thing. Don't know what majic they have but it is some strong vodo stuff againest other teams.
> 
> Green bay lost to Philly Thrusday so we are trying to keep from drowning our sorrow.
> 
> Al


And this blind hog didn't get no acorn from my early season prediction. Maybe the bills will win Sunday though.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> And this blind hog didn't get no acorn from my early season prediction. Maybe the bills will win Sunday though.


You can be an honorary Bill's Mafia member if you'd like. The wings are phenomenal.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Good luck to all! Giving best wishes bought me a win last week, so I'm gonna ride that horse. Best wishes and hope to IP, I hate the Pats,but...... Ya never know, that's why they play the game, said someone, at one time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

miggyb said:


> Good luck to all! Giving best wishes bought me a win last week, so I'm gonna ride that horse. Best wishes and hope to IP, I hate the Pats,but...... Ya never know, that's why they play the game, said someone, at one time.


Any given Sunday. 

Or Thursday in my case.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Any given Sunday.
> 
> Or Thursday in my case.


Yeah, tough way to lose. Pats v Seahawks redux.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Green Bay will kill Lion's monday night.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

After a lot of careful analysis here is my prediction for the final outcome of this years football season. Americans will have consumed a bit over 500 million pounds of popcorn, drank, 3.5 million nasty American made beers, will have lost numerous freinds over questionable calls from the refs. There will be a long list of "losers" and ultimately only one "winner" who will win their last game of the season by at least one point. Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Where do you get the 3.5 million nasty American beers. Is that all long necks or a mix of long necks and cans?
What about the kegers? 

And when it is all over no one has attemted to Kill one of those rotten refs.

 Al


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Where do you get the 3.5 million nasty American beers. Is that all long necks or a mix of long necks and cans?
> What about the kegers?
> 
> And when it is all over no one has attemted to Kill one of those rotten refs.
> ...


Long necks, cans or boxes. If it's from milwalkie..... Pour it back in the horse they got it out of.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The Bills lost. I guess I have to let Mr. Pixie back into the Bills Mafia. 

It was a decent game tho.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Scared the dickens out of NE thats for sure.

Lions lost Green bay still has the better record at 3-1 along with the bears. Minnesota is now at 2-2.


Cleveland tied record with Ravens AFC North at 2-2. 

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Long necks, cans or boxes. If it's from milwalkie..... Pour it back in the horse they got it out of.


Texas German beer is where it's at.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The Bills lost. I guess I have to let Mr. Pixie back into the Bills Mafia.
> 
> It was a decent game tho.


 Losing to NE, while galling, isn't bad if that's your only loss, so far. That claim has been made by 100% of the NFL. Of course, I'm not including Super Bowls and NYG's 2 wins over the GOAT and his boys. All one can do is, aspire to these great heights! But I digress, the important question being, how is the Bill's young qb doing, any word?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I caught a quick view of the game and saw Allen was not QB but knew not why. figured hurt.

Bears also lost there starting QB and the back up did very well.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

miggyb said:


> Losing to NE, while galling, isn't bad if that's your only loss, so far. That claim has been made by 100% of the NFL. Of course, I'm not including Super Bowls and NYG's 2 wins over the GOAT and his boys. All one can do is, aspire to these great heights! But I digress, the important question being, how is the Bill's young qb doing, any word?


Josh Allen is in "official concussion protocol". From what I heard it takes a week to go through the protocol, so it's up in the air if he'll play Sunday.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Chiefs, 4 and 0. Who woulda thunk it. Not their best game yesterday but they got it done.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Who the bills play next, To lazy here to look it up.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Who the bills play next, To lazy here to look it up.
> 
> Al


Titans. Or the Oilers if you prefer.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Another Sunday, and all our respective teams are still in competition. For me a relief, considering the start of the season. Really, can we ask anymore than having a relevant team, in the fight, and not causing embarrassment? With that, Good Luck to all, enjoy your NFL Sunday! (Viking fan's excluded this week)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

GO PACK Monday night. Detroit will be hornswaggled by the New Pack defence.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> GO PACK Monday night. Detroit will be hornswaggled by the New Pack defence.
> 
> Al


Pack is playing there Cowgirls today at 3 pm. My time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

And I am catching plenty of grief being Cowboy country.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> And I am catching plenty of grief being Cowboy country.


I hear you, try living in Patriot"s country. Insufferable! Funny thing about Patriot's fans, more and more "lifetime" fans pop up after every Super Bowl. #12 will be retiring before he's 60, I hope. Meanwhile, I'm anxiously awaiting their slide back into mediocrity.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

miggyb said:


> I hear you, try living in Patriot"s country. Insufferable! Funny thing about Patriot's fans, more and more "lifetime" fans pop up after every Super Bowl. #12 will be retiring before he's 60, I hope. Meanwhile, I'm anxiously awaiting their slide back into mediocrity.


My wife is a Patriots fan but to her credit she had been one since Drew Bledso. She got off the Cowboy bandwagon in the late '90s because of Jerry Jones. I've been a Packer fan since I was 3. I've always got strange looks especially in the 70's when we probably won 10 games all decade.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess I am a Steeler fan now.

Watched this young man and his brother grow up. His Dad is a friend of mine and we would spend time on Lake Wylie together.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Dang, the Buffalo/Titans game!

ETA: Finally! :happy dance:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Packers win. Cowboys looked gawd awful, good thing the Pack felt sorry for the cowboy fans and let them score a few.

 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> The Packers win. Cowboys looked gawd awful, good thing the Pack felt sorry for the cowboy fans and let them score a few.
> 
> Al


They said at the beginning of the have the Pack can't run the ball. Heck they ran it down their throats.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

No smiling, here......SAD!!!!! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Red Skins Fire their coach this morning after loss to NE.
Good thing every team that looses to NE doesn't fire their coach. Would be a lot of unemployed coaches. hard to beat the VODO hex NE has on every one.


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I guess I am a Steeler fan now.
> 
> Watched this young man and his brother grow up. His Dad is a friend of mine and we would spend time on Lake Wylie together.


I hope this young man is ok after the hit he took. He was out before he hit the ground.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I hope this young man is ok after the hit he took. He was out before he hit the ground.


It was a bad hit.

His Dad played for the Tar Heels in the mid 80s.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Here we go Brownies, here we go!! #Dawgpound ....Monday night football


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

LT2108 said:


> Here we go Brownies, here we go!! #Dawgpound ....Monday night football


Hey now, I didn't think admins got a vote here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Browns will make it to the super bowl before the Lions will.

 Al


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

A wry smile for tonight....as my boys line up for their butt whupping,3 to 4 offensive starters out for the G-men and a porous pass defense. Bad combo going up against #12 and his henchmen. Stranger things have happened, and that's why they play the game. Somehow, that does not ease the anxiety.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I guess I am a Steeler fan now.
> 
> Watched this young man and his brother grow up. His Dad is a friend of mine and we would spend time on Lake Wylie together.


Looks like your boy "duck" got it done. Good game for a first time starter.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hats off to the Lions tonight. they are for real this year. Lost to the Chiefs by 4 and the Pack by only 1 and in the last 2 seconds of the game. I expect the Lions to make the playoffs with a wildcard.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Be lucky if the lions make the play offs. Ya lost to the pack by one because the pack made a boat load of mistakes fumbles and a interseption on the goal line.

Sloppy sloppy play by the pack for sure.

the lions have to play some more really good teams yet also.

Only one touch down, if they want to win they need to do better than that.
The Browns will make rthe play offs before the lions and win a super bowl too.

Oh and the last score by the pack was a mercy thing as the runner could have easyly fell across the goal line instead of just setting down.


 Al


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Be lucky if the lions make the play offs. Ya lost to the pack by one because the pack made a boat load of mistakes fumbles and a interseption on the goal line.
> 
> Sloppy sloppy play by the pack for sure.
> 
> ...


True. Next week will be the litmus test for the Lions when they play the Vikings. If they don't win that they wont go.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Buffalo plays Miami this Sunday. We'd always have fish sticks when the Bills played the Dolphins when the girls were little. 

I think we'll have cedar plank salmon or steelhead trout for supper on Sunday.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Buffalo plays Miami this Sunday. We'd always have fish sticks when the Bills played the Dolphins when the girls were little.
> 
> I think we'll have cedar plank salmon or steelhead trout for supper on Sunday.


Why not just pick up some Dolphin instead?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH MAN, live in MICHIGAN and have to listen to the crap on all the news programs starting at 4:30 AM and I suppose even the 11:00PM ones how the lions got robbed.

So the reefs made two bad calls. Well the lions were only kicking field goals to pad Paters stats instead of doing touch downs.

If the 5 field goals had been touck downs the Pack would have not won.

Lions fans are the biggest cry babies I have ever met/seen/been around.
Dump the bums and pick another tean to cheer for cause the lions will go no where while owned by the Fords.

 Al


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Why not just pick up some Dolphin instead?


Mahi mahi!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Mahi mahi!


Most people don't realize that lol. Ugly fish but man it tastes good. Especially fresh.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> OH MAN, live in MICHIGAN and have to listen to the crap on all the news programs starting at 4:30 AM and I suppose even the 11:00PM ones how the lions got robbed.
> 
> So the reefs made two bad calls. Well the lions were only kicking field goals to pad Paters stats instead of doing touch downs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard those too but even if the call in question hadn't happened they still would have kicked a 40 yard FG instead of a 30 yard one. Maybe Lions had 20 seconds to do something after. No time outs.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Mahi mahi!


We do eat mahi mahi (dolphinfish), but not dolphin. 

Good point tho, we could grill dolphinfish on Sunday.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> We do eat mahi mahi (dolphinfish), but not dolphin.
> 
> Good point tho, we could grill dolphinfish on Sunday.


Us folks in the south call it Dolphin or Dorado......or Mahi Mahi if we are feeling continental lol.

I couldn't eat Flipper either.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Years ago they closed my favorite steak house and changed it to a fish joint.
We decided to go ahead and eat some fish. 
I had dolphin really freaked my daughter out. Last time I ate any thing other than the common salmon, mullet and such.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The screaming in the Pixie house for the first half of the Buffalo game was laced with really bad words. The cheering in the second half was not. 

But the Buffalo interception and touchdown was priceless. Buffalove


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Loins loose again, wonder wha the whiners will blame it on this week. 
Surely not on the lack luster play or Minnesota just being better.

the Browns won again, again I will say they (browns) will go to a super bowl before the lions. Maybe even win a play off game first.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Packers won, Vikings also.

Bears lost. 
Feel for Bridgewater has did a gret job for the Saints the last 4 weeks.

 Al


----------

